# Husband's Dreams



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

I am new here, and I want some opinions on the sex life in my marriage.

There's a lot to tell, but I want to do things one small step at a time.

Here's where I'm going to start.

Like most men, my husband has erotic dreams. The issue I have is that he says I'm the subject of these dreams.

That kinda freaks me out a little bit. I mean I have erotic dreams, but my husband is never in them. Am I wrong to be more than a little creeped out by this fact?

How many men here dream about their wives? Wives, how would feel if your husband admitted to have erotic dreams about you?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I have alot of erotic dreams about my wife, basicallys tuff she would never do.

my fantasies.

Don't be offended and take it as a compliment.

Basically your hubby is telling you....

Is you are the sexiest thing on this planet to him....

I can't think of sex without my wife, doesn't exist in my brain.


his dreams are wild fantasies that he has of you, but things you would probably never agree to or ever do in real life.

he truly adores you.


----------



## wantingmore (Nov 24, 2008)

maybe you aren't the subject of all of the dreams. Maybe he is afraid to tell you he is dreaming of other women. 
My husband always says he is dreaming of me, it just *isses me off because I know he is lying. lol


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

How long have you been together/married?

How good is the overall marriage?

When I was first with my wife my erotic dreams were everywhere, but as time went by now they only include her. Sometimes of things she'd never do but mostly of things we have done.

draconis


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

disneymom said:


> How many men here dream about their wives? Wives, how would feel if your husband admitted to have erotic dreams about you?


it's not terribly rare...and yes...since day one i've had erotic dreams about my wife...creeps you out??? why??


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

I love that it's me my man is thinking about... not some other woman.


----------



## Flutterlashes (Jan 8, 2009)

WOW! You must be doing something great! Your husband is REALLY attracted to you and enjoys you. Sometimes I dream that my husband has been unfaithful, sometime I dream that I am unfaithful, but it is ONLY a dream. I have no intention of being with anyone but him! If he is dreaming of you then maybe you should see if you can make one or two of his dreams come true. Accept the compliment with a HUGE smile! Be freaked when you're no longer in his thoughts!


----------



## pairofduces (Dec 28, 2008)

I am constantly fantasizing about my wife! 

When she is around, when she is in the other room, when she gone. Even when she is pissed and not talking to me. Even when I'm pissed and not talking to her. 

I'm completely, madly, infatuated with her sexually. 

Even if I try to fantasize about another woman I wind up thinking about my wife immediately. It's not guilt - it's her.

I don't think it should creep you out - you should take it as a compliment. 

I'd worry about you not fantasizing about him.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> I have alot of erotic dreams about my wife, basicallys tuff she would never do.
> 
> my fantasies.
> 
> ...


I know, but when I describe what these dreams are about, I think it might cause a stir.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

draconis said:


> How long have you been together/married?
> 
> How good is the overall marriage?
> 
> ...


15 years this May.

It is wonderful. He does a lot except cook. We have 2 kids.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

wantingmore said:


> maybe you aren't the subject of all of the dreams. Maybe he is afraid to tell you he is dreaming of other women.
> My husband always says he is dreaming of me, it just *isses me off because I know he is lying. lol


No, I believe him. Some of what's he's done, makes me 100 % certain that he is not lying when he says he dreams about me.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

voivod said:


> it's not terribly rare...and yes...since day one i've had erotic dreams about my wife...creeps you out??? why??


Because it's me, but not me. The form is me, but what I wear, and how I act in these dreams is not me. I'll explain more later.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

Junebug said:


> I love that it's me my man is thinking about... not some other woman.


I like that idea too, but it's also a little scary, in a controlling type of way. Is he so fascinated with me, that no one else enters his mind? Such an intensity of attention focused on me is a little creepy, in a stalker kind of way.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

Flutterlashes said:


> WOW! You must be doing something great! Your husband is REALLY attracted to you and enjoys you. Sometimes I dream that my husband has been unfaithful, sometime I dream that I am unfaithful, but it is ONLY a dream. I have no intention of being with anyone but him! If he is dreaming of you then maybe you should see if you can make one or two of his dreams come true. Accept the compliment with a HUGE smile! Be freaked when you're no longer in his thoughts!


Funny you should mention the word huge. His dreams can not be made true, and I will explain why.

I can agree that if my husband never dreamed of me, that would be disturbing. But these are his erotic dreams. I dream of my husband too, but there are never erotic.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

I mentioned above that what creeps me out a little is that these erotic dreams give me a weird 'stalker' feel. 

I know it's not right, but there it is.

I want to discuss something else, but I feel I must lay some groundwork.

Since 2005 we have had very little sexual intercourse during our marriage. This has been my fault entirely, as I have lost interest in sex. 

I've spoken to my doctor about it, and she assures me that it's nothing more than stress. My husband is OK with this, as he's happy to masturbate, which suits me just fine. He's been very understanding about it, and figures that someday, my backlog of "horny" will come due, and then he'll get a lot more sex. If that's true, I'll probably be back here saying I don't get enough sex. 

The next step here, is that who my husband is masturbating about. It's me. 

I believe him wholeheartedly, as I saw some of the material he uses when he's doing it.

This is another part of what skeeves me out. There are literally thousands and thousands of women out there, and yet I'm the one he fantasizes about while he masturbates?

I suppose I should grateful that he's NOT thinking about other women, but I all get is this creepy "stalker" like feeling. Well, there is more, but I want to see what women think of this first.

If caught your husband masturbating, and he said he was thinking of you, and you BELIEVED him, how would it make you feel?


----------



## moogvo (Dec 21, 2008)

Hmmm... I helped the destruction of my marriage by turning to the Internet to find pictures of things I like sexually. I suppose I have a couple of "off the path" fantasies and desires, but nothing that my wife is not willing to accommodate. It makes me feel good that she is open to things that are outside of what would be considered "normal" by the mainstream. 

While I have found pictures I liked online, my wife is still the most beautiful woman I have ever had the privilege of casting my eyes upon. I shall never forget that again.


----------



## LucyInSC (Dec 23, 2008)

Now that you have told us more it is understandable why your husband is having erotic dreams of you. He is not getting sex from you. Instead of getting creeped out you should take this as a red flag that he needs you physically and he wants YOU. Fix the problem with your libido, whether it be stress or hormonal or whatever. Your man is normal. Don't wait till he finds release with another woman.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

disneymom-

May I enquire, how often do you have any kind of sex with him, and what form does it take?


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> How would it make me feel? Sexy, desirable, like the center of his world. He's fanasizing about you because he's madly in love with you and wants to make love to you. Even if you're "not in the mood" you need to try to make sex more of a priority for the sake of the relationship. He fantasizing because you're not making love. He has to dream about it. The more you do it, the more you'll desire it. Step out of your comfort zone and make it a priority.


These dreams, actually, don't invovle sex. They are erotic to him. I will explain more at a later time.

I know my husband and I should have sex more, and I know I am probably only making the situation worse. However, I am not ready to have sex more, so I just have to figure something else out.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

moogvo said:


> Hmmm... I helped the destruction of my marriage by turning to the Internet to find pictures of things I like sexually. I suppose I have a couple of "off the path" fantasies and desires, but nothing that my wife is not willing to accommodate. It makes me feel good that she is open to things that are outside of what would be considered "normal" by the mainstream.
> 
> While I have found pictures I liked online, my wife is still the most beautiful woman I have ever had the privilege of casting my eyes upon. I shall never forget that again.


You ain't heard anything yet. I will reveal more in due time, but I need to take this whole thing one step at a time. 

I guess I am really not comfortable with anything outside of mainstream. 

I also have a pretty poor self-image, and sometimes have a hard time thinking anyone can find me sexy or attractive. Even my loving husband who I know thinks the world of me.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> How would it make me feel? Sexy, desirable, like the center of his world. He's fanasizing about you because he's madly in love with you and wants to make love to you. Even if you're "not in the mood" you need to try to make sex more of a priority for the sake of the relationship. He fantasizing because you're not making love. He has to dream about it. The more you do it, the more you'll desire it. Step out of your comfort zone and make it a priority.


:iagree:

I would take that as a great compliment!


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

LucyInSC said:


> Now that you have told us more it is understandable why your husband is having erotic dreams of you. He is not getting sex from you. Instead of getting creeped out you should take this as a red flag that he needs you physically and he wants YOU. Fix the problem with your libido, whether it be stress or hormonal or whatever. Your man is normal. Don't wait till he finds release with another woman.


That is another thing I am both afraid of, and not afraid of. My husband would not cheat on me, with regards to sex. My concern would be that after being rebuffed so many times, would he dream of other women? Then what would that do to our relationship?

I want the problem fixed, but I suspect it will take drugs and or money. One of which I can't afford, the other I do not have a lot of.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I think i get what you are saying about it being a little weird that it is only you he thinks about. and from what it sounds like, he's doing very odd things to you, like making you not really you, and that bothers you even more. it does sound very odd.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> disneymom-
> 
> May I enquire, how often do you have any kind of sex with him, and what form does it take?


Since 2005, we have had sex only 6 times. Once, in 2006 itself, three times in 2007, and only twice this past year.

2006 was a bad year for us, with a lot of stress in our lives.

We took in two special needs foster children, and they needed nearly every ounce of our attention and energy. My husband was vital in helping with them.

In the middle of all this, I decided we needed a bigger house to take care of these kids. So we moved. But before we could move in, we had to live in a hotel for about 6 weeks, before the old owners moved out.

Shortly after moving, my husband was laid off, as his job was outsourced to India. I was so stressed out about money, and everything, that sex was the furthest thing from my mind!

The only time we had sex during that year was our annual trip to Atlantic City in January.

I resolved to do better, and we managed 3 times in 2007. Once on the trip to Atlantic City. Once in September to celebrate the 1-year anniversary of our new house. And once in December for his birthday. We were so far behind on our bills and with Christmas coming soon, by that point there was nothing left for a present for him.

2008 was not a great year either. To make ends meet I started baby-sitting, and watched several neighbors children for rates cheaper than the day cares in the area. We had sex twice this past year. Once again in Atlantic City, and again in May near our anniversary. I managed to get a pair of part time jobs, in October, which has meant time out of the house. Which means little time for sex.

I do feel bad that I've been unable to meet his sexual needs, but it hasn't been entirely my fault. What has gone on in our lives, has made me so tired most of the time, I just don't care about sex enough to make it a priority in my life.

I realize this attitude is not going to solve the problem, but day to day, is easier to skip it, then to think about the long-term issue.

I have more to reveal, but I must talk with my husband first.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

ljtseng said:


> I think i get what you are saying about it being a little weird that it is only you he thinks about. and from what it sounds like, he's doing very odd things to you, like making you not really you, and that bothers you even more. it does sound very odd.


When I get his permission, you will see just how odd it is.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

you need to work on your own self esteem , i often dream about my husband especially when hes away working which he does for weeks at a time .
And why wouldnt the man you married find you attractive.

maybe if you talked through why you feel so low it could help
but yes talk to your husband comunicating with each other is a must .good luck


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

his fantasy's might be odd, but anyone who is sex starved will have to turn on odd circuits to remain faithful. I dont think that is so much of a problem (maybe) as the need for you both to reorganize your life so intimacy becomes a priority.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

disneymom said:


> I have more to reveal, but I must talk with my husband first.


Take your time, we are here for you


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

disneymom said:


> Since 2005, we have had sex only 6 times. Once, in 2006 itself, three times in 2007, and only twice this past year.
> 
> 2006 was a bad year for us, with a lot of stress in our lives.
> 
> ...



Obviously there are problems here which are hard for any relationship to overcome, but to be completely blunt... these all sound like pretty poor excuses. Any of these can cause problems with a sex life, but IMO NONE of them justify only 1-3 times in an entire year. 

There has to be more to this. They may act as triggers to a deeper problem, but there has to be a much deeper problem than just these things here.


----------



## Flutterlashes (Jan 8, 2009)

You keep saying "I'll explain more later". Do you LOVE your husband? The reason I ask is that a man's fanatasy is not always anything to do with reality. My husband was masturbating when I was willing & wanting sex with him. We are working through this. If you love someone it is only natural to want to be physically connected. What has happened? I fear that you may actually be making the situation worse by denying him natural loving relations with you. It is also a great way of relieving stress. I don't mean to be unkind but is it your husband that has a problem, or are you hiding behind your own issues?


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

disneymom said:


> What has gone on in our lives, has made me so tired most of the time, I just don't care about sex enough to make it a priority in my life.


Even if you don't care about sex enough to make it a priority, you should care about your marriage enough to make it a priority. I have been overwhelmed with life myself at times and have also put sex on the back-burner...it cost my marriage dearly and I got a serious wake-up call. I have to say, once we got back into a regular routine (3-5 times a week)...having frequent sex made me want to have it...it really did help my libido!

As long as his fantasies of you are of you as an adult, I doubt they are creepy...I'm sure he'd prefer the real thing, but if all he has right now is fantasy they may get more extreme in order to keep himself aroused by fantasy alone. I know it happens with porn for many men, where it gets more extreme over time because it takes more to get to the same level of arousal. The real thing on a regular basis would probably eliminate this altogether if you don't wait to long to act on it.


----------



## Flutterlashes (Jan 8, 2009)

Spot on Swedish! I agree 100%. Disneymom, I REALLY hope that you find a balance that you & your hubby can be happy & satisfied with. Try to make time for as much non-sexual intimacy as you can muster & let nature take it's course. I'll bet he misses you deeply. Try and remember that sex is not a matter to take too seriously, it is supposed to be fun. I wish you heaps of love & luck.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

I think we need to get disneymom's next instalment before we jump to any conclusions.

​


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

6 times since 2005?? Ouch.

Why do you need permission? 


very odd.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

humpty dumpty said:


> you need to work on your own self esteem , i often dream about my husband especially when hes away working which he does for weeks at a time .
> And why wouldnt the man you married find you attractive.
> 
> maybe if you talked through why you feel so low it could help
> but yes talk to your husband comunicating with each other is a must .good luck


I know I do. I guess I feel so unattractive lately, that having so much attention focused on me, triggers something in my head.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

ljtseng said:


> his fantasy's might be odd, but anyone who is sex starved will have to turn on odd circuits to remain faithful. I dont think that is so much of a problem (maybe) as the need for you both to reorganize your life so intimacy becomes a priority.


Easier said than done. Espcially when it's so easy to tell my husband to masturbate instead. I need to make time for sex more than once a year.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

GPR said:


> Obviously there are problems here which are hard for any relationship to overcome, but to be completely blunt... these all sound like pretty poor excuses. Any of these can cause problems with a sex life, but IMO NONE of them justify only 1-3 times in an entire year.
> 
> There has to be more to this. They may act as triggers to a deeper problem, but there has to be a much deeper problem than just these things here.


I've been to my family doctor and gyn. They both assure me it's nothing more than stress. Or at least there is no physical issue they can find. I can't afford a psychiatrist yet, so for now, I'm chalking it up to nothing more than that.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

Flutterlashes said:


> You keep saying "I'll explain more later". Do you LOVE your husband? The reason I ask is that a man's fanatasy is not always anything to do with reality. My husband was masturbating when I was willing & wanting sex with him. We are working through this. If you love someone it is only natural to want to be physically connected. What has happened? I fear that you may actually be making the situation worse by denying him natural loving relations with you. It is also a great way of relieving stress. I don't mean to be unkind but is it your husband that has a problem, or are you hiding behind your own issues?


I will in my last post.

I do love my husband. I would not trade him in for anything. 

I still want to have sex with him some days, but it's just so easy day to day to say "not tonight", and let him do what he needs.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

swedish said:


> Even if you don't care about sex enough to make it a priority, you should care about your marriage enough to make it a priority. I have been overwhelmed with life myself at times and have also put sex on the back-burner...it cost my marriage dearly and I got a serious wake-up call. I have to say, once we got back into a regular routine (3-5 times a week)...having frequent sex made me want to have it...it really did help my libido!
> 
> As long as his fantasies of you are of you as an adult, I doubt they are creepy...I'm sure he'd prefer the real thing, but if all he has right now is fantasy they may get more extreme in order to keep himself aroused by fantasy alone. I know it happens with porn for many men, where it gets more extreme over time because it takes more to get to the same level of arousal. The real thing on a regular basis would probably eliminate this altogether if you don't wait to long to act on it.


My husband keeps asking me if there's anything he's done, and he hasn't. I know the old saw about "the more you do it, the more you want to do it". I'm simply not ready to do that yet.

See more below on his fantasies.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

I had to make sure he was OK with discussing his fetish in a public forum such as this. Even anonymously.

He's into what he calls Macrophilia.

It took a few minutes of explaining it to me, to understand what he meant by that. 

Basically he imagines that women are giants. He also focuses almost exclusively on me.

If it helps I've included a picture he made, using a picture of pair of shoes I sold on e-bay 3 or 4 years ago, and a background of Washington DC.

I had to ask, becuase he's very insecure about it, and that happens to be trait shared by others who also have it.

He's had this fetish for a long long time, and I've known about it for years. Admittedly, he did not tell me until after we were married, but I've known about it for probably 10 years now. It's only the last 5 years or so that he's focused on me as his "giantess" as he likes to say.

Before I go any further, look at the picture, and tell me if this is something you could ever imagine.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

disneymom-

This is a well known fetish. Although it's not my thing, I can sense the eroticism. I have read fiction involving giantess women, doing all kinds of naughty things to their "little men", and it gets quite steamy.

I think the main thing here is that as you are denying him sex, his sex drive is being pushed more and more into the twilight zone of his dream life. 



disneymom said:


> I want the problem fixed, but I suspect it will take drugs and or money. One of which I can't afford, the other I do not have a lot of.


You are being too hard on yourself. Just sharing it on this forum will help you immensely. All that's stopping you is a little resistance.


----------



## Flutterlashes (Jan 8, 2009)

Disneymom, I really can understand how you could think of this behaviour as being strange. I think (if it were me & my H) it would make me feel a little bit sad for him, not spooked by it. Maybe in his eyes he has you on such a high pedestool. In honesty though, I do believe that with any fetish, love conquers, and if you find a way to relax a little, (in whatever way works for you - dance classes, anything) and not focus so much on his fantasy, then sex will return to a loving and happy regular occurance. Try to think positively. All is not lost, and worse things happen. xx


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

I believe his fantasy life has simply increased because sex in real life has been such a let down.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> I'm not familiar with this. Is there an underlying reason for this? Do you think he likes the idea of you being the dominant one? Could it be something about him wanting you to initiate and take charge? Perhaps he's transferring those feelings into these erotic fantasies? Have you researched it? Discussed it with him in any further detail? Sorry for so many questions, but it could clarify this a little more.


Yes, he definitely wants me to be dominant. Which I don't have a real problem with.

There's also a pretty big difference in our heights. He's 6'1', where I stand 5'0".

He has shown me plenty of information on it, and there is a message board where others who share his fetish talk, and share pictures, and whatnot.

We've discussed it over the years. While I find it a little strange, it does nothing for me. I understand that it does something for him.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> disneymom-
> 
> This is a well known fetish. Although it's not my thing, I can sense the eroticism. I have read fiction involving giantess women, doing all kinds of naughty things to their "little men", and it gets quite steamy.
> 
> I think the main thing here is that as you are denying him sex, his sex drive is being pushed more and more into the twilight zone of his dream life.


He's asked me to read a fow short stories as well, and a few things he wrote as well. They do nothing for me, but I appreciate his efforts to make me appear sexy.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

Flutterlashes said:


> Disneymom, I really can understand how you could think of this behaviour as being strange. I think (if it were me & my H) it would make me feel a little bit sad for him, not spooked by it. Maybe in his eyes he has you on such a high pedestool. In honesty though, I do believe that with any fetish, love conquers, and if you find a way to relax a little, (in whatever way works for you - dance classes, anything) and not focus so much on his fantasy, then sex will return to a loving and happy regular occurance. Try to think positively. All is not lost, and worse things happen. xx


My first was reaction was that is was so bizarre, but then that was almost expected from my husband. He's a very unique individual.

I think that perhaps of late he's seen me as 'unattainable', because let's face it, his fantasy can not become reality.

In some ways, his fantasy is flattering. I get that. It's also just a little creepy.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> I believe his fantasy life has simply increased because sex in real life has been such a let down.


I'm sure this is true. However, I think I am partly to blame for some increased interest.

Since 2007, while we have not had regular sexual intercourse, I have indulged in 'role-playing' out his little fantasies, about once a month or so, while he masturbates.

We agreed that while I was not interested in sex, he would consider any opportunity in which I verbally and visually engaged him in this fetish, he would consider it 'sex'.

I know, I know. I am only making this situation worse, by continuing this pattern. It's just so easy to put on a pair of high heels, sit or lie on the bed, and talk to him, while he does his thing. And I only have to do this once a month. Twice sometimes if I think he's earned it.

Thing is, if's he's happy with it, and I don't have to actually have sex, is there any real lasting damage?

I have no doubt that he loves me. I don't think he misses the sex anymore, as to him, we are sharing his fantasy, and while it is not reality, it's a sign to him, how much I care about his happiness. Which is true. If I can't, or am not ready to have intercourse, I can make sure his need for something sexual is met.

He's told me that he's quite happy with the arrangement, but would be ready for regular sex at any time. So, he's ready whenver I am.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

disneymom said:


> We agreed that while I was not interested in sex, he would consider any opportunity in which I verbally and visually engaged him in this fetish, he would consider it 'sex'.
> 
> I know, I know. I am only making this situation worse, by continuing this pattern. It's just so easy to put on a pair of high heels, sit or lie on the bed, and talk to him, while he does his thing. And I only have to do this once a month. Twice sometimes if I think he's earned it.


Ah...

I think this may actually count as sex to a degree because he is getting an outlet for his fetish in which you participate. Many women in your situation would not be kind enough to do this. However, people with a fetish often see it as a bit of "icing on the cake", to spice up an already good sex life. They don't usually want the fetish indulged to the exclusion of ordinary sex. So he is being honest when he says he would rather have sex.




> I've spoken to my doctor about it, and she assures me that it's nothing more than stress. My husband is OK with this, as he's happy to masturbate, which suits me just fine. He's been very understanding about it


I think your hubby is not being 100% truthful with you here, due to his submissive nature. He is probably feeling desperate, but his own code of conduct will not allow him to beg or moan on to you. 

The role-play you are doing with him is probably the only thing keeping him going, and I fully support you in making a good job of it, if that's the nearest you can get to sex right now.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> What you're describing now is nothing but a physical release.


On this rare occasion I'm going to have to disagree with you mommy22!

I think it's more than a physical release - for him at any rate, because his wife participates. It makes his fantasy come alive and be more than just something in his head that only he creates. When couples role-play, that's what happens. Quite often only one partner in the couple really enjoys the role-play. The other partner does it to show love and attention.

However, I do agree that sex is needed, the sooner the better. But the story has turned out much better than I thought. Originally it seemed that he was just going off on his own to masturbate. Doing it in front of her as a shared experience is a totally different thing.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

I do speak to him too. I'm too embarrassed to put here what I do say. I essentially talk down at him, or tell him what I'm doing to the little city beneath me, or to the little army that tries to attack me.

I'm not the worlds greatest actress, but I think he enjoys that part the most, even though he knows it does nothing for me.

(I sound like a bad porn star, as redundant as that statement sounds.)


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

disneymom said:


> I do speak to him too. I'm too embarrassed to put here what I do say. I essentially talk down at him, or tell him what I'm doing to the little city beneath me, or to the little army that tries to attack me.


Forgive me, but I'm seeing quite a lot of humour in this 
No married couple need feel embarrassed about their arrangements.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> Ah...
> 
> I think this may actually count as sex to a degree because he is getting an outlet for his fetish in which you participate. Many women in your situation would not be kind enough to do this. However, people with a fetish often see it as a bit of "icing on the cake", to spice up an already good sex life. They don't usually want the fetish indulged to the exclusion of ordinary sex. So he is being honest when he says he would rather have sex.


I have no doubts about this. He has been crystal clear that he still lusts after my body.

I'm certain my other women would want not perform for him as often as I do for him. Then again, other women probably have regular sex more often.



MarkTwain said:


> I think your hubby is not being 100% truthful with you here, due to his submissive nature. He is probably feeling desperate, but his own code of conduct will not allow him to beg or moan on to you.


Problaby true, however, the fact he doesn't ***** and moan about it, I find as a plus in our relationship. Yes, I have a problem, and I need to get it resolved, but there's nothing he can do to help it, and complaining to me about it, isn't going to help matters.



MarkTwain said:


> The role-play you are doing with him is probably the only thing keeping him going, and I fully support you in making a good job of it, if that's the nearest you can get to sex right now.


I think so too I guess sometimes I worry that the focus is sooooo intense, it borders on "creepy-stalker".


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> There's so much more to sex in marriage than just the physical act. It's the union. You keep the bond between you complete when you come together in this way. What you're describing now is nothing but a physical release. To keep your marriage healthy, you NEED the emotional and physical bond that physical intimacy brings.


While I agree that sex is more than physical, I think we manage the emotional bond, through my agreeing to role-play for him. He still pats my butt, kisses my cheek, and tickles my foot to show me that he still likes me. Which to me is just as important that he loves me.



mommy22 said:


> Although you say he's happy, you said yourself that you think you are partly to blame for encouraging the behvior through role play. While it's important to keep things exciting in the bedroom, at some point you need to find comfort in each other's arms as you are-- no alter egos or anything else. It's an incredible expression of love.


Actually, I think we do OK here. We do things together, we like a lot of the same things, and we still show affection for one another. I still kiss him, touch him, etc., to show that I still like him.



mommy22 said:


> As for his fetish, it could be a lot worse really. Look at it this way:
> 
> 1) the fantasies involve only you--his wife 2) there's nothing of perverse nature such as children being involved or physically abusive acts 3) it's not tearing away his desire to have intercourse with you. He said he would love to have sex with you at any time.



My issues with his fetish are not strong objections. Mostly it's the mode of dress he wants me to wear (lingerie, and high heels), and the attitude I must show when I'm in "giantess mode".

I understand his rationale for wanting both. High heels are not only going to make me taller, but they are sexy, and represent a power thing. The attitude I must show is dominant and forceful. What's scary sometimes, is how much he's "hit the nail on the head" with how I would be if it ever happened to me for real. My goodness, I didn't think I could be that dominating. I guess when you're 5'0", suddenly being the biggest woman in the world, would kind of go to my head.



mommy22 said:


> You love him. He loves you. Show him you love him by bringing the oneness back into your relationship. I completely agree with what Swedish said, if you don't, the fantasies could broaden quite a bit.


Actually, given how specific his fetish is, the worst I could see happening, is that he starts thinking about other women as a giantess. I haven't decided yet if this is good or bad. I guess it depends on if the fantasy includes women he knows personally, or women like movie stars or pop singers.



mommy22 said:


> Sex is a VITAL part of marriage. Don't be content to leave it out. Don't go with your emotions or lack of urges on this. Bring romance back to the bedroom. Give massages to each other. Serve each other foods. Put forth the effort. You may eventually find that your hormones shift in an upward direction!


I know, I know. Frankly, I've never been that big on needing romance. The fact that he still wants to have sex with me, is sufficent for me. My husband gives great massages. He has very strong hands, and seems to have an almost immediate knowledge of where my stress spots are. Sadly, a massage only makes me want to take a nap, not have sex. :sleeping: For him, it only makes him horny. What doesn't make a man horny? :lol:


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> I think it's more than a physical release - for him at any rate, because his wife participates. It makes his fantasy come alive and be more than just something in his head that only he creates. When couples role-play, that's what happens. Quite often only one partner in the couple really enjoys the role-play. The other partner does it to show love and attention.


Yea!! Someone in my corner. I really wanted to know if this was something other couples did, besides us. I get no sexual satisfaction from the role-play. I find it amusing at times, boring at others, but it is my way to show that I do love my husband since I'm not ready to engage in "real" sexual intercourse.



MarkTwain said:


> However, I do agree that sex is needed, the sooner the better. But the story has turned out much better than I thought. Originally it seemed that he was just going off on his own to masturbate. Doing it in front of her as a shared experience is a totally different thing.


We've managed sex about once a year, when we take our annual trip to Atlantic City. We normally go the 2nd weekend in January. This yea,r becuase of the way Christmas & New Year's fell, and the fact we went to Disney World over them, we're pushing it back to Valentine's Day. If we can get someone to watch our two kids.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> So, while he's being indulged in his fantasy, don't you think he probably senses that she's just not into it? My feeling is while it may be more than a physical release, he senses her disconnection in it. The emotional and physical union is missing. It can't be this way every time.


He knows it does nothing for me. However, I do my best to make sure that I do nothing to "break character" as he calls it. This is his time, his special thing. To do this to him, would be a bad thing as I see it. I am no great shakes as an actress, but I try. Really I do. For him.

Admittedly, I do fail in this task from time to time. I'm not perfect. I fail most, hen he asks me to come up with something different to say. Frankly, I am not very imaginative. At least not when compared to him.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> Forgive me, but I'm seeing quite a lot of humour in this
> No married couple need feel embarrassed about their arrangements.


Oh, I'm not embareassed about what I do for him, just what I say to him in these "little sessions".

It sounds so silly in my own head. Then I remember the dialogue in some pornos I've seen, and I try not to laugh.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> What would fulfill you sexually? Perhaps you could tell hiim that you've wanted to fulfill him but you have some fantasies or desires of your own. Maybe compromise would be a good start. It sounds like you have a good relationship overall. You love and respect each other.


Honestly, I don't really have any sexual fantasies. Oh, sure I have erotic dreams sometimes, but I usually don't remember the details. I don't need much other than good orgasm now and then. And to be honest, I haven't needed one in a while. When I do find I need one, my husband will surely attempt to take care of my needs as soon as time permits. 



mommy22 said:


> I'm quite sure if you asked for an encounter to fufill some of your desires he'd be all for it. Want some romance? A massage? Something wihout all the complexity of role play? Tell hiim. He'll oblige. In thinking a little more about your post, I'm wondering if you're feeling uncomfortable in the bedroom. Are you seeing it as a place where you have to put forth so much effort that it becomes stressful? Could you take turns in fulfilling each others needs? Is he meeting your needs?


As I said, I'm not a big stickler for romantic notions. And he gives good massages, but all they end up doing, is making him horny, and me sleepy.

I guess maybe our bedroom has become a place of stress. I don't know. I'm not stressing over sex. I think the stress in my life is making me lose interest in sex. Of course the easy answer is, find a way to reduce the stress. Again, easier said than done.

Again, to be honest, he's meeting my needs right now, by not pestering me about sex, or if I'm doing any better on my problems. 




mommy22 said:


> Perhaps it's time to have a gentle, yet candid, discussion about things he could do for you in this area and creating more of a balance.


I'm actually pretty fine with this so far. We set a few ground rules on his sessions, and he's been very, very careful not to cross them. If anything is unbalanced, it's that he's not doing anything sexual for me. Which is what I want right now, so is that unbalanced?



mommy22 said:


> Often as women we tend to shut down emotionally if we feel overwhelmed by a situation. Let your guard down a little and discuss with him how you're feeling. I'm proud of you for making the efforts that you have thus far. It does sound like you're making much more of an effort than could be seen in your initial post.


As I said, I'm OK with our situation so far. I was reall wondering if other couples did things like we do, in our situation. 

In a way, I am grateful he has this outlet, instead of having an affair, or downloading internet porn. 

Heh. He and I have an ongoing 'argument' about his fetish. He claims that since his specifics involve that the women be clothed, it's not porn, since there is no nudity. I claim that since it's pretty much all about him getting off, that it is porn. Nudity has no part in it. We're still at a stalemate on that.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

disneymom-

I want to ask you a question, and I want you to be honest. The more you can let go and talk, the better.

In another reality... Imagine you were single and horny one day... really horny. And you went out on a "man hunt". Imagine you could pull any type of man you wanted. What sort of man would you pick. Please describe his looks as well as his personality.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Great advice on here...

Disneymom glad you oppened up and told the group.
Looks like some solid advice on here.

very normal fetish.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> It seems as though this thread has helped you work through some things in your own mind. Perhaps all you needed was validation. You seem to be more at ease with things than when you first started this thread. While your sex life isn't "traditional", it's within the confines of marriage and you say you're both happy. As long as you're both truly fulfilled, then enjoy. Keep the lines of communication open to make sure he doesn't feel slighted without actual intercourse.


Well, I didn't want to come out and describe everything all at once. His macrophilia is really something that most people don't understand. Feet, or shoes, or lingerie, most people understand. Or least have heard of it before. Giant sized women? That takes a bit of getting used to, if you've never heard of it before.

He's fulfilled to the extent that I am doing what I am able to right now. If I said tomorrow, that I wanted sex, I know that he'd be ready. I might still give him fantasies now and then, since I've indulged him so often over the last 3 years. He does periodically ask if I've been horny recently, or if I've had a "change of heart". So far, no, but I know he's ready when I am.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> disneymom-
> 
> I want to ask you a question, and I want you to be honest. The more you can let go and talk, the better.
> 
> In another reality... Imagine you were single and horny one day... really horny. And you went out on a "man hunt". Imagine you could pull any type of man you wanted. What sort of man would you pick. Please describe his looks as well as his personality.


Gosh, I'll have to get back to you on that one, since you want me to be honest.

If I were to do it now, I don't think I could. I'd simply wait for my husband. I can not imagine sex with anyone but him.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> Great advice on here...
> 
> Disneymom glad you oppened up and told the group.
> Looks like some solid advice on here.
> ...


I'm sorry, but I have to disagree with you here. This is far from "normal". But I think if he had a normal fetish, I think I would be more concerned about his having an affair, or finding some internet porn about it.

Women who would be interested in being giant-sized, are proabably as scarce as fur on fish. Since he doesn't like his "giantess" to be naked, I think it would be even harder to find porn about it.

Heh. We were in Disney World over Christmas, and we at a restaurant which was showing trailers from old movies. Up came a trailer for 'Attack of the 50 Foot Woman', and when I brought it to his attention, he said he should object to Disney showing a porno.

He also showed me a picture of large billboard of Supernannny standing over a bunch of tiny houses. It's not around a lot, but we get a giggle over finding these rare images.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

trust me there are far worse Fetishes out there.

the issue is that fetishes have been kept in the "closet" sort of speak.

as society becomes more global we understand more,

I have no doubt there are groups and organizations for your husband and pornos as well.

everyone's definition of society of normal is different, all you ahve to do is watch american idol to see that....lol

best of luck.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

I have more to say, but I've been really busy. I'll try to get here again tomorrow.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

One thing I've noticed about guys with fetishes is how grateful they are when you indulge them. Especially when it doesn't really take much effort on your part. I think if you're careful you can build a lot of trust in the relationship by helping him with it.

I remember when I discovered hubby got turned on when I wore a sports bra. That night I wore it to bed and he was really flustered asking what I was doing. I just told him it was glaringly obvious it turned him on and while I felt a little ridiculous it didn't take a whole lot of effort on my part to put it on. He loved it , it just shows how ****ty his previous gf's were when he thought I was the most wonderful woman in the world just for putting on a crazy bra.

Most guys have something weird they like if you actually get them to admit it. With most of my ex's I usually made a point of asking their was some crazy stuff but... like I said as long as you use some judgement it can actually help a relationship.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

sarah.rslp said:


> One thing I've noticed about guys with fetishes is how grateful they are when you indulge them. Especially when it doesn't really take much effort on your part. I think if you're careful you can build a lot of trust in the relationship by helping him with it.
> 
> I remember when I discovered hubby got turned on when I wore a sports bra. That night I wore it to bed and he was really flustered asking what I was doing. I just told him it was glaringly obvious it turned him on and while I felt a little ridiculous it didn't take a whole lot of effort on my part to put it on. He loved it , it just shows how ****ty his previous gf's were when he thought I was the most wonderful woman in the world just for putting on a crazy bra.
> 
> Most guys have something weird they like if you actually get them to admit it. With most of my ex's I usually made a point of asking their was some crazy stuff but... like I said as long as you use some judgement it can actually help a relationship.


:iagree:
Gordon Brown should offer you a cabinet post, moral is low in the UK right now...


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> disneymom-
> 
> I want to ask you a question, and I want you to be honest. The more you can let go and talk, the better.
> 
> In another reality... Imagine you were single and horny one day... really horny. And you went out on a "man hunt". Imagine you could pull any type of man you wanted. What sort of man would you pick. Please describe his looks as well as his personality.


I thought about this for a little bit. 

I would want him a little shorter than my husband 5'8" or so, and to weigh less than him as well. (Hubby is about 250, and 6'1") I wouldn't care about his hair, other than it be clean. His eyes can be anything.

Personality, well, aside from my husband's fetish, I like his personality a lot. He'd have to have a dry sense of humor, and be confident. Maybe a touch less of 'know-it-all-ness'. Some one who wants me to have as much fun with sex as he expect too.

I've basically picked my husband with a couple of fine-tuning adjustments that I would change if I could, but can't. I love my husband, but just as important, I like being with him. I like who he is a person. Of, he has his faults like any other person. Traits and nuances that when I'm PMS'ing annoy the hell out of me. But most days, I like him, as well as love him. Every day, he makes sure that he makes me laugh. My happiness is essential to his own.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> trust me there are far worse Fetishes out there.
> 
> the issue is that fetishes have been kept in the "closet" sort of speak.
> 
> ...


I know it! I didn't realize how much I didn't know about the kinky side of things. I was really turned off buy his fetish at first, but I had to see how this was mild in comparison. Different, certainly, but by no means the craziest thing out there. In some ways, it's one of the most safe. It's literally impossible to achieve, unlike some nuttier fetishes. It can only exist in his imagination.

There is a website or two out there, according to him. He showed me a message board once, and asked if I wanted him to sign me up. I could get better used to the idea of being giant. I told him no, that since it wasn't really for me, I didn't relish the idea of other people wanting to chat with me about it.

He also showed me a website with some pay clips, but he admitted they didn't quite meet his particular desires. And frankly for the prices they were charging, I'd rather take that money, get something nice done for me (spa treatments), come home, and pretend to be a giant for him.

Thanks for the well-wishes. Good luck to you too, in your life.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

sarah.rslp said:


> One thing I've noticed about guys with fetishes is how grateful they are when you indulge them. Especially when it doesn't really take much effort on your part. I think if you're careful you can build a lot of trust in the relationship by helping him with it.


I realized that almost right after we started doing these "little sessions" on a regular basis. I spend perhaps 20 to 30 minutes a month doing this for him. That leaves well over 43,000 minutes that he's not bothering me about having sex. 



sarah.rslp said:


> I remember when I discovered hubby got turned on when I wore a sports bra. That night I wore it to bed and he was really flustered asking what I was doing. I just told him it was glaringly obvious it turned him on and while I felt a little ridiculous it didn't take a whole lot of effort on my part to put it on. He loved it , it just shows how ****ty his previous gf's were when he thought I was the most wonderful woman in the world just for putting on a crazy bra.


See, this kind of thing, is much more normal. If he said, 'I get turned on when you wear a sports bra', I'd get that. No, I have to grow in something so large, I can step on cities? How is that 'normal'? It's not, but it's a part of who he is. Sometime it's flattering, but most times, it is just strange.



sarah.rslp said:


> Most guys have something weird they like if you actually get them to admit it. With most of my ex's I usually made a point of asking their was some crazy stuff but... like I said as long as you use some judgement it can actually help a relationship.


I suppose this is helping our relationship. We're not having 'intercourse', but we are doing something, that for him, has a sexual component. And to him, it is very private, very intimate. That's where we are maintaining our emotional attachments. If he did not have this outlet, I would wonder if he would cheat on me, or look at porn, or drink, or any one of a dozen different things that could jeapordize our marriage.

I still sometimes wish that it was just something more.... traditional? expected? You know if he said, "I really just like to see you wear high heels," I could "get" that. I could "do" that. 

I guess I also feel at times I disappoint him, in these sessions. I am not a great actress, nor do I posses the best imagination. (My god, you should've heard the stories, he would tell our kids! I may handle English & Math for the kids, but he gets Literature, Science and History.) 

He wants me to come up with things to say to him on my own, and frankly, I'm just not that good at it. I try to remember some of what I've said as he orgasms, but all to often I find myself repeating a lot of the same things over and over. I can ask him what to say, but that kind of defeats the purpose of coming up with my own "scripts".

Ah well, so long as we're both happy with the current arrange, I guess there's no harm done.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

disneymom said:


> I still sometimes wish that it was just something more.... traditional? expected? You know if he said, "I really just like to see you wear high heels," I could "get" that. I could "do" that.


If you gave him sex, his desire for any kind of fetish would diminish - not totally, but you would not be hearing about it as often.



disneymom said:


> Every day, he makes sure that he makes me laugh. My happiness is essential to his own.


Well maybe it's about time you returned the favour and started giving him ordinary honest to goodness sex.

You mention lack of time, but you know that is just an excuse. After all you make time for your giantess stuff. Why don't you just "do it". He sounds very attentive. You could start of slow just with fingers, if you don't want to rush straight into penetration. You can do this. You have given to everyone in your family except him.

There are a few suggestions I could give you to make it more fun, based on your personality (and his)...


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> If you gave him sex, his desire for any kind of fetish would diminish - not totally, but you would not be hearing about it as often.


I know this is true. It's so easy to say: "Have sex". Then I think about it, and no desire rises. I think I need to see a doctor to get some medication or something.



MarkTwain said:


> Well maybe it's about time you returned the favour and started giving him ordinary honest to goodness sex.
> 
> You mention lack of time, but you know that is just an excuse. After all you make time for your giantess stuff. Why don't you just "do it". He sounds very attentive. You could start of slow just with fingers, if you don't want to rush straight into penetration. You can do this. You have given to everyone in your family except him.
> 
> There are a few suggestions I could give you to make it more fun, based on your personality (and his)...


It is a poor excuse, and he is a good husband. I hate to think a simple lack of a sex drive could drive him away. In a way, he's such a good husband, that I don't think it would. But I also understand that what we've been through would probably break weaker marriages.

I know what I have to do. What I should do. Why does it seem so hard?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

disneymom said:


> I know this is true. It's so easy to say: "Have sex". Then I think about it, and no desire rises. I think I need to see a doctor to get some medication or something.


disneymom! Let's talk about nuts and bolts. Feeling sexy would be nice, but in this situation, you don't actually need to feel sexual desire. What you need is to fell loving towards your husband, and wanting to give him the gift of your body. If you are not turned on, a little KY jelly is all you need.

But I suspect, that it is not that you simply have no desire. It is that you are actually resistant to have him be that intimate with you.

You can't address the desire, if you actually having feelings of repulsion for him. So my question to you is this:

How do you feel at the thought of just picking a time, getting out a tube of lube and telling him to get on with it?


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

Just grit my teeth and bear it, eh? I suppose it would work just fine. I doubt I'll need the lube though, if hubby does things right, which he usually does.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I'm struggling with something...

You repeatedly point out that his sexuality is 'strange, creepy, and bizarre' and pointedly, not 'normal'.

Do you apply the same connotations to your _lack_ of sexuality?

I have to confess that reading this thread made my jaw clench - due to sexuality issues in my own marriage, that ultimately contributed to it's undoing. So here is the perspective from the bitter guy whose spouse 'just didn't feel like it' and thought there was something wrong with me for wanting to have sex more than a handful of times a year:

You aren't being honest with yourself, or fair to your husband. Stress is not the source. Although I don't doubt that stress is an easier label than whatever the real issues are.

Frankly, you framed your post from the perspective of concerns about your husband, but I don't believe for a moment that _your_ attitude about sex would be any different were he 'normal'. 

I accept that my own issues may not give me clarity in this circumstance. However, I am trying to challenge you, not attack you. Who do you think should be the focus? Him, or you?


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

> If caught your husband masturbating, and he said he was thinking of you, and you BELIEVED him, how would it make you feel?


LOVED
HONORED
DESIRED
WANTED
WOW'd
HAPPY
HORNY


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Deejo said:


> Frankly, you framed your post from the perspective of concerns about your husband


Yes it's an interesting way to start a thread, but she didn't leave anything out, or attempt to hide behind her husband's quirks. And it certainly got _my_ attention.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

disneymom said:


> I suppose it would work just fine. I doubt I'll need the lube though, if hubby does things right, which he usually does.


Excellent! You have inspired me on a piece of writing I was stuck on. It's a long story, so I won't go into it here, but the metaphor I was using is this:

You want to swim in the pool, but the water's a little cold. You dip in a toe, and take it out. You put it back in. You lower yourself down the ladder, very slowly. Finally, you take the plunge, and wonder what all the fuss was about.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

Let me start off, by saying I'm sorry for not getting back here sooner. My husband and I have each now started part time jobs to make more money in this lousy economy. His is on weekend evenings, where mine is usually weeknights, and some times on weekends during the morning and afternoons.



Deejo said:


> I'm struggling with something...
> 
> You repeatedly point out that his sexuality is 'strange, creepy, and bizarre' and pointedly, not 'normal'.
> 
> Do you apply the same connotations to your _lack_ of sexuality?


Yes and no. I think the occassional stretch of non-interest would be normal, but the length of this lack of interest is not normal. I suspect I am having a hormonal issues that need treatment by a medical professional.



Deejo said:


> I have to confess that reading this thread made my jaw clench - due to sexuality issues in my own marriage, that ultimately contributed to it's undoing. So here is the perspective from the bitter guy whose spouse 'just didn't feel like it' and thought there was something wrong with me for wanting to have sex more than a handful of times a year:
> 
> You aren't being honest with yourself, or fair to your husband. Stress is not the source. Although I don't doubt that stress is an easier label than whatever the real issues are.
> 
> Frankly, you framed your post from the perspective of concerns about your husband, but I don't believe for a moment that _your_ attitude about sex would be any different were he 'normal'.


This is true. My lack of interest in sex has nothing to do with his fetish or his unusual interests. He's been very understanding with my problem. I probably don't deserve such patience, but that's one of his traits is one of the reason's I married him.

My concerns mostly about his fetish stems from how uncomfortable I feel about having this attention focused solely on me. It's some times feels so intense, so focused, that it seems a tad "stalker-ish".

I know that by not having sex, and engaging in his fantasies, is probably not helping our situation. I admit I've not tried to resolve this as well as I should have. 



Deejo said:


> I accept that my own issues may not give me clarity in this circumstance. However, I am trying to challenge you, not attack you. Who do you think should be the focus? Him, or you?


I know I have a problem. We have a problem. I need either professional help to resolve it. I suspect medical intervention will be necessary.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> Yes it's an interesting way to start a thread, but she didn't leave anything out, or attempt to hide behind her husband's quirks. And it certainly got _my_ attention.


I only wanted to be sure he was OK with me discussing his fantasy in an anonymous public forum.

While I don't enjoy his particular fantasies, they simply do nothing for me. Well, I suppose I shouldn't say that. They don't have the same sexual effect for me. I admit that some times being a 10000 feet tall, and having everyone do anything I ask, would be kind of fun. I just don't get a sexual thrill from it like he does.

I started this because I wondered simply would other women feels a little creepy about having thier husbands/boyfriends so focused on them.


----------



## disneymom (Jan 16, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> Excellent! You have inspired me on a piece of writing I was stuck on. It's a long story, so I won't go into it here, but the metaphor I was using is this:
> 
> You want to swim in the pool, but the water's a little cold. You dip in a toe, and take it out. You put it back in. You lower yourself down the ladder, very slowly. Finally, you take the plunge, and wonder what all the fuss was about.


Glad I was able to help! Even in a roundabout way.


----------



## Fritz (Apr 3, 2009)

I dream alot of my wife.


----------

